
LDC (LLVM D Compiler) 1.0.0 has been released - yawniek
http://forum.dlang.org/thread/aiedvlztjxxahoxgdssm@forum.dlang.org
======
claudiug
well done!

I really hope that now you guys will add some example how to build for
android/ios

I feel that dlang is a nice language, that deserve more, and does not have all
the noise from rust/go/javascript

to bad I will say

